# Last Redfoot clutch for this season ?



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Oct 24, 2011)

It has now become that time of the year when the outdoor season is over for my Redfoots here in the southern part of Sweden. The temp has been around 10C (50F) for the past week now. But that does not stop my "egg laying factory" to continue their indoor activity. You older people  might remember the "elongated eggs", that I have previously posted about and that was shown on the X-ray. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-X-Ray-showing-very-long-Redfoot-eggs#axzz1bgFS7R4b And the same female laid her fourth clutch this season friday night in one of my indoor enclosures. Three elongated eggs again about 45 grams each. Enjoy the pics from when I exposed them in front of her.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs! My redfoots lay the majority of their eggs after they go indoors for the winter. My last clutch this year was on March 22.


----------



## mking (Oct 24, 2011)

I found a redfoot hatchling in the yard yesterday. I was wondering why I had so few clutches this year. I guess they were sneaky and I missed a nest or two or three. I've been so busy. Anyway, Mine usually lay from February to June. I still can't find the nest or the cracked egg. I have yet to have them lay indoors ( I hope it isn't my set up). It usually happens on a warm day when I put them outside. I live in DFW area in Texas. The hatchling I found is doing well so far. I caught it eating so that is good.

Mary[/b]


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, this female in question has laid four clutches this year, starting in march (5 eggs indoors), may (5 eggs outdoors), august (3 eggs outdoors) and last week (3 eggs indoors).

Her "signs" of becoming ready shows the same pattern every time, she starts to wonder about 3 weeks prior, and becomes very agressive towards the rest of the gang. Then just a few days before she's about to lay, she starts to dig a test nest, fill it up partly and usually choose the same spot for the real nest...

I have other females that do not show any signs whatsoever, so one never knows for sure and have to be a bit like Sherlock H and monitor them frequently ? 

Redfoot girls can be very capricious, just like all other girls can be


----------



## tortoise-kid (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh wow those eggs look so cool! I just recently had to stop bringing my Red Footed Tortoise outside because of the cold weather coming. I hate keeping the little guy all cooped up in his tortoise table, oh well there is always next summer and spring.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2011)




----------

